# Salt Fork



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I need some help! I have got a bass tourny at salt fork this sunday and was hoping you could help me out. I am guessing you have to fish big stuff because of the 15" size limit. Any info would be appreciated:B


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I fished it all day Saturday with no luck. It totally had me stumped !!!!!!!
I was not able to buy a bite. My partner did snag a ding in about 15' of water drop shotting. Good luck you may need it. But it will be a week difference, hopefully they will turn on for you.


----------



## ackracing (May 12, 2004)

As you come off the main lake heading toward the cabins... go straight into that small cove. There are quite a few boulders that hold fish and it usually fills up with weeds toward the back of the cove. I have had luck with shallow running cranks bumped off the boulders( I cast over the rocks and bang it around the rock.) I always fish that spot when I go there which is maybe 5 times a year. The fish I catch there average 12-16 inches. Let us know if you catch anything there. Good luck.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

don't let that size limit fool you! this is one of the most pressured bodies of water in the state. small jigs, worms, and drop shots will catch the most fish and you just have to weed through the small ones. my favorite lure is a chompers skirted grub on a stand up jig head. fish it around the laydowns in the morning and as the sun gets up start dragging it down the points to deeper water. odds are it won't take alot of weight to win unless someone gets on some spawners. 2 fish will put you in the money in most tournaments.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!!!!!!!! I also have a lot of luck on those grubs. Will post back sunday night and let you know how it went . Thanks again!


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

How did salt fork treat you sunday?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

i was up at Salt Fork on Sunday and yesterday, and not one bite from a bass...did manage to catch a ton of little catfish though...the water was pretty murky


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry for not getting back until now. I took second and big bass with one that weighed 4lb 15oz! First place took,believe it or not, 5 fish that weighed 13lbs 9oz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacab (Feb 26, 2006)

Ranger16,
What types of lures where you using? Was the 4 pounder your only fish?


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I caught that fish on a 6" green pumpkin shaky head worm in 12' of water. I lost 2 more possible keepers in the same area.


----------

